# Gheenoe before and after Gator Glide



## PTLuv2Fish (Feb 10, 2021)

New to me 2017 LT10 which had very little wear and tear. I plan to use it a good bit on St. Marks river with all it's rocks and oyster beds. I chose the Gator Glide because I thought it was a fair price, no mixing other than part A and B, and had some very good instructions online. This Gheenoe does not have near the gel coat that my little bass boat had 25 years ago. With 150 grit sandpaper your thru the gel coat and into the paint very quick, looking at some of the scratches it came with I didn't think it was any match for what I plan to do to it thus the idea to coat the bottom. Tips I learned.
1. A palm sander works for some of it but needed a lot of hand work due to all the curves on bottom.
2. I followed the directions exactly and waited till some dryer weather came in today to paint it.
3. This stuff goes a long way I used one quart.
4. The odor is not that bad but I used a proper respirator anyway.
5. The first coat does not look like it's gonna turn out worth a flip but I kept resisting the urge to put on a thicker coat.
6. Go back and dry roll the first coat as you go and this will tighten up the pigment and make you feel better.
7. Second coat makes a huge difference in appearance and my hope soared. I ended up with about 4 coats.
8. The bottom is a slick as a teflon pan now and hopefully will glide better on those rocks.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Dang, that looks great. Keep us posted.


----------



## Xcapnjoe (Jun 5, 2013)

I like anything or anyone named Gator. I am displeased to know that the name for the thing I'm working on has been taken.
Gator glide was the perfect name for my creation.

I'm up to some redneckery, like you.


----------



## BadKnotGuy (Jul 8, 2012)

I put Gator Glide on the bottom of a GF16 I built about 4 years ago. It has held up great and can take quite a beating. I think you will really like it.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

It’s slick but not really meant for rock and oyster scrapes. It’s water based too so no need for a mask, don’t be scared. Was it G2 or G4? I used G4 on my hull. Supposedly more durable and not as slick as G2.


----------



## Coffeyonthefly (Mar 20, 2019)

Really made to cut the friction down when air boating through the grass. Does not really protect the bottom of the boat. Steel Flex is better for that. You should see a slight increase in speed though.


----------

